# 1930's Elgin Motorbike... Whats the value?



## irene_crystal (May 12, 2010)

Just curious what you guys would rate the value of this late 30's Elgin Motorbike? Guy is asking $400 plus $100 or so shipping. 

Here is his description.
This one is called an Elgin Motorbike . Its the style of frame ,not that it ever had a motor on it. It has been repainted black and gold. This is the one with the rechromed parts. All the bearing cups, crank ,pedals, sprocket , strutt rods, and seat post were rechromed. I'm pretty sure its a late 30's bike. The fenders are aftermarket as well as the tires and the spokes. Everything else is pretty much period correct. Meaning that it didnt come on this bike ,but one from the same time. The price is $400 plus shipping. To have the chrome redone now would probably cost that much.


----------



## DonChristie (May 12, 2010)

Nice bike! The price is on the high side. Poor guy probably thinks his project looks good. Sad thing, if you wanted to be original, you got some work to do. Whats up with the pink rear rim? Eeee-gads


----------



## irene_crystal (May 12, 2010)

I really like the style but after our last e-mail likely won't be purchasing it. I would feel more comfortable around $300 and he says it is worth $7-800 and won't take less than $400. Oh well.....


----------



## Flat Tire (May 12, 2010)

Yea 400 is a little steep especially if you have to add another 100 for shipping. If you are close to any bicycle swaps thats probably your best bet. I've seen quite a few really nice tank bikes for under 400.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 12, 2010)

irene_crystal said:


> I really like the style but after our last e-mail likely won't be purchasing it. I would feel more comfortable around $300 and he says it is worth $7-800 and won't take less than $400. Oh well.....




Good call! Really, it's kind of a half hearted hot rod, the gold paint and red spokes are cheesy, plus the modern style tires really don't fit this bike. Not that I have anything against modified bikes, especially if you're starting with just a frame, or otherwise missing enough rare parts to not be worth the cost of finding them! There are bikes like this on ebay all the time, calling them "restored", when actually it's more of a mishmash. It does look like the chrome was done well though.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 12, 2010)

Know of any in Arizona? I see most bikes are not local and the ones that are they are all asking huge bucks for...


----------

